# Never shared my car I guess its time to.



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

Well like the title states no fancy build thread but I figured I should share my car a lil bit with you
I am running 
New Mason tech front struts
Firestone rears
5 gal. tank with 8 ports
(2) viair 400cc Compressors
(4) asco valves
3/8 line all the way around
Eai Switch box
Viair Dual needle gauges
and some photos


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

wheres the rs pics???


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*

i still havent purchased adapters for them. i just built them not too shabby they are reflex silver lips black bolts and the struts and center of the faces are amulet red. its as close as possible to the interior of the 337


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Racer Rob)*

looks good. I like the green wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*

thanks i painted them for the BFI Opening version 4 they match the green that they use in the mounts


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Racer Rob)*

is the black gti next to you missing a wheel bolt????


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*

seems as so he is.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (derryo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derryo* »_wheres the rs pics???


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *derryo* »_wheres the rs pics???


as requested


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Racer Rob)*

That's an odd tire size


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (michaelmark5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michaelmark5* »_That's an odd tire size









x2 thats pretty small
you can probably lay frame and still have fender gap


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_
x2 thats pretty small
you can probably lay frame and still have fender gap

yea bad choice on tire size


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*

that is my rear they are 17x9.5 and 17x8.5 in the front and with the proper adapter my rear fender should be sitting between the tire and the lip


_Modified by Racer Rob at 6:26 PM 4-5-2010_


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Racer Rob)*

damn that looks good. lets see those rs on the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*

i will take donations for the adapters via paypal










_Modified by Racer Rob at 9:58 AM 4-7-2010_


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Racer Rob)*

Looks great! What modifications do you have done? frame notch, etc..


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*

frame notch, bent pinch welds thats it for now once i get the time im going to be doing some more modifying to the front


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Racer Rob)*

is the frame on the ground?


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*

im about a 1/4 inch away


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Racer Rob)*

Looking forward to see the wheels on..


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Teebo,yo)*

eh... 35 series is way way way too small for 17s on a MKIV.. BUT lets see first..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (sbuogr)*

Reflex silver lips??? Nice


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*

sorry but i sold the wheels... im going a different way with wheels


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

just got my autopilot and re-5s and dcups


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

so whats the deal with the new wheels?


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

i will be ordering a set of amg aero 2's in about a month and refinishing them to my standards.


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

looking good not sure on that grill but you are going to love how easy the auto pilot kit is to hook up


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

why the switch to re-5s?


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

i blew my mason techs darn great plates! (taking them off tom.) but i figured why not try the re-5s now and then later on i will try something else out and eventually get rid of my mason-techs and get some bombers. 

trust me Jetta11J i hate that grill im just dealing with it till i get the body work done this summer with my badge less and filled notch and bumper filled


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

haha yeah better to deal with that then have a half finished front with badge less... keep up the good work!


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

yea i bought the car with that horrible grille. but thanks for the comments i will keep updating here!


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

wow i cant wait to see it, and the car looks really good


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

a couple of pics and updates 
dcups and re-5s with modification to allow air line into the bottom of the cup 

















































Tank sensor ready to be installed 










Easy street manifolds ready for install 










Auto Pilot will be mounted in center console i have something made up but if it doesnt appeal i will be modifying the stock coin tray


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

modified for rear dcups








the famous triangle cutout for the re-5s








still want to clean it up more








moved my accessory outlet to center console 








my temporary setup for the controller still need to finish it up


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*bamsis*


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*a*

i would post a pic of the outside but im waiting on my new wheels to arrive


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

Nice, I like the tank gauge showing...


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*as*


















still waiting on my wheels


----------

